# White and scrappy calico quilt top finished



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I finally got it all put together, and as soon as I piece the backing, it will go to the quilt shop. I am pleased with the overall effect, but surely need to work on my technique! The appliqued bonnet girl square didn't seem to fit with the scrappiness of the other squares so she will become a pillow with a coordinating border -- similar to what I put on the ends of the quilt. 

Due to the size of the quilt, I made several more squares to fill in. I enjoyed that much more than trying to get this all put together. I need a larger table!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's pretty. Nice placements.
And I finally found mine in the group.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That looks great--you all did an excellent job!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I really, really like it!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks good!
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks -- I enjoyed the process. I took it to the quilt shop today and the two ladies that work there didn't fall on the floor laughing, so I figure it will come out OK. They are going to use an all-over large stippling pattern to quilt it. I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

That is so pretty!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW you did a good job, it helps when you see it together!!! My hubby couldnt pick out the one I did !!! LOL I love them!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

VERY nice!!! Great job!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Looks really good!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks really good, I still need to get mine together. Maybe this winter.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very pretty! Looks like everyone did a great job and your setting is fantastic.


----------

